
Ryzom organic MMORPG Patch 3.1.0 – 2016-12-23 - based2
http://app.ryzom.com/app_forum/index.php?page=post/view/176559
======
based2
[http://ryzom.com/?lang=en](http://ryzom.com/?lang=en)

